# Hiker attacked by lion and saved by bear!



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

If it's me, I'm not waiting for a bear to save me, but still pretty interesting. If you read down you'll learn about this clown playing "paddy cake" with the bear cub. GENIUS.

http://www.paradisepost.com/news/ci_20269991/man-claims-attack-by-lion-saved-by-bear#.T3NrOa2DzSM.facebook


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats amazing! Can't say that I would have played patty-cake with a bear cub though... I'm not sure if that is ballsy or crazy!

Cool story though, thanks for posting.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I say more like stupidity myself. What is a naturist anyway ? He's lucky he's not another Timothy Treadwell. I doubt his patty cake story. Thanks for sharing new guy...lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

When there is lots of food the bears are less aggressive defending there domain. I talked to Tom Smith when he live up here and that is what he said.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

"a naturist".......California term for stupid tree hugger

patty cake with the cub........sounds like a little to much peyote to me.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

High five little guy......yeah!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Its really hard to even read the story never mind make a comment, to many Drano crystals!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I think his wife even called him an idiot at the end .....


----------

